# NZXT Switch 810 Review



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2012)

NZXT Switch 810 Review - Introduction

*img851.imageshack.us/img851/597/nzxtswitch810installcom.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ Reminds me of Obsidian 800D, good.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Reminds me of Obsidian 800D, good.



I can't see any similarity between 800D and this model from NZXT.


----------

